# Decapeptyl Reaction



## huffy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
Last Thursday my gnyi started me on my first monthly injection of decapeptyl and also put me on HRT patch. By Friday my asthma was very bad, I could hardly breath with the chest pain and tightness, but my peak flow was normal. I went to the GP on Saturday who said it would settle down over the next few days, but it hasn't. Did anyone else have this type of reaction to the injection?  
I also have strange feeling in my head today, it feels so tight and dizzy, and I feel confused, is this normal on the injection? When does the side effects start to settle down, the last few days with my asthma flare up has been a nightmare I do not think there is any way I could do another injection, which really worried me as the doc said I would be looking at a full hysterectomy if the meds don't work  

Six days on and my asthma is still affected, is it normal for the injection to cause breathing problems in asthmatics?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi huffy,

There are quite a wide range of side effects noted with Decapeptyl injection. Dizziness has been reported by patients before but it is classed as a rare side effect (less than 1 in 1000 people experience this) Similarly dysponea (shortness of breath) and hypersensitivity reactions have also been reported as a rare side effect of the injection.

It isn't always easy to say for sure whether something it is a true side effect or not as other causes for asthma flare up or dizziness would need to be excluded. Your GP would be best placed to advise taking full account of your medical history.

Hope you do feel better soon   
Maz x


----------

